# Grape wood



## shellbellc (Mar 6, 2009)

Anyone ever use grape wood?  I have a box of it to try, says it's supposed to be a light flavored wood, can't wait to try it!


----------



## jimr (Mar 6, 2009)

Are you talking about the vines that grow wild and climb into the trees?  If so the wooded area next to my house is full of them and some are 4-5 inches in diameter at the base.  Let us know how this turns out for you.


----------



## got14u (Mar 6, 2009)

Jimr;281436 said:
			
		

> Are you talking about the vines that grow wild and climb into the trees? If so the wooded area next to my house is full of them and some are 4-5 inches in diameter at the base. *Let us know how this turns out for you.[/*quote]
> ya I am curious


----------



## shellbellc (Mar 6, 2009)

I just got an email back from the guy and he said that the wood is from the wild vines that grow along some river in NC.  He said this is pretty green, so I have to let it age, so sometime in fall I'll be able to report in!! 

Since it's abundant, cut some now to let it age!


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Mar 6, 2009)

I've used it. You do need to let it dry out a bit. I like it for Chicken.


----------



## gnubee (Mar 6, 2009)

It is like most fruit woods. I dry the thicker prunings then zub them up on my bandsaw into short pieces. The size I end up with is between chips and chunks. I have a constant supply from about 20 vines in my back yard. I too like it for chicken and pork. Its quite forgiving if you use a little too much.


----------



## rivet (Mar 6, 2009)

There's a lot of wild grapevines behind my house along the fenceline-must have been planted in the 1920's when the house was built. I'm always trimming them back and use the dried vines on the grill. Just toss them on the fire. They are really mild to smoke with-I've never just smoked with pure grapevine/wood. I don't think you can go wrong, really. Good luck!


----------

